# OCing experiences.



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I am just curious about others experiences with OCing in greensboro NC. I am looking to OC for awhile until I can get my CCW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Go here for a lot more information about this;

North Carolina

Pose your questions on the above forum and I'd bet you'd have your answers in short order.


----------

